# Worn down 8.2 blades.



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a use for a set of 8.2 blades warn down or even worn out...as long as they have a bit of life left say 1 inch.

So if you happen to live around south east mich or northwest ohio...shoot me a message...

Thank you Brian


----------



## Blown406+ (Dec 22, 2017)

On a Call said:


> I have a use for a set of 8.2 blades warn down or even worn out...as long as they have a bit of life left say 1 inch.
> 
> So if you happen to live around south east mich or northwest ohio...shoot me a message...
> 
> Thank you Brian


----------



## Blown406+ (Dec 22, 2017)

I assume your looking for worn Cutting edges?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Blown406+ said:


> I assume your looking for worn Cutting edges?


yes...not needing a set to use on our plows...

Trying to do a project that I need a set for


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Someone has to have a set in their scrap pile


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

That's a lot of plowing without a cutting edge to get a plow worn down to 1"


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mr.Markus said:


> That's a lot of plowing without a cutting edge to get a plow worn down to 1"


Goof....1" left till wearing into the blade


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

I’ll have a set by the end of the week. But not very close to you


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

what is not close ? 
Thank you

Might try another local dealers.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

On a Call said:


> what is not close ?
> Thank you
> 
> Might try another local dealers.


Dayton


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

CELandscapes said:


> Dayton


Hmmm...okay, you are correct. 
Please do hold onto them if you would be so kind.
Thank you


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Hmmm...okay, you are correct.
> Please do hold onto them if you would be so kind.
> Thank you


I can do that


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

I have some. I'm in Wyandotte


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

RMGLawn said:


> I have some. I'm in Wyandotte


Can you use a straight blade?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

boss75 said:


> Can you use a straight blade?


Thank you however no.
Needs to have the curve But thank you.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

RMGLawn said:


> I have some. I'm in Wyandotte


Perfect when can I drop in on you ?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

RMGLawn said:


> I have some. I'm in Wyandotte


Give me a call
419-392-1875
I can stop by today


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry, I have had the stomach flu. Please text me on Monday. Should be able to meet then.

734-626-0974


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds great...I drive through your area often.

Thank yo


RMGLawn said:


> Sorry, I have had the stomach flu. Please text me on Monday. Should be able to meet then.
> 
> 734-626-0974


----------

